# I would like to introduce......



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Our pup her name is Osbond's Redemption call name Ready. We got her at the Norman show but noew i just want to give her a formal intro to GP.
This pic is from the norman Show we went ahead and threw her in there to see how she did.








We ae taking small steps to get her ready to work.
































And this is a good pic of her Sire I think she is going to be alot like him. Osbonds Bossley.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Pretty gal!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice pup


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah she is some what related to Your Girls.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is adorable!!! Her dad sure is a looker!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very pretty , love black dogs , she is gonna be a looker 4 sure.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Very pretty girl. She's already looking like her sire.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Rudy4747 said:


> Yeah she is some what related to Your Girls.


Oh know wander she such a looker  LOL . I love black dogs. I am hoping for at least 1 of the 2 males I am waiting for will come out black


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I was there when he was trying to make his decision.  And he made a good one! 

She looks like she's gotten a lot bigger Rudy!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

*Sorry to delete this post. Needed to clear up attachment space.*


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks for this pics Linda. I was waiting for them to down load from FB. She is getting bigger now looking more like her dad every day. Holly here is her pedigree you might recognize.couple.of the dogs on the top side.
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [372216] :: BOSSLEY X RANSOM


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awww RUdy she is freakin adorable and I know your wife enjoyed showing her, lol. SHe has gotten bigger, can't wait to see her at Nationals. You did make a great choice and I know Dimikio will be proud. Congrats again


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

D.is.great I send him updates once in a while yeah she will be 11 months at nationals so I can't wait.o see how she does. We will be pulling there too with Dooney. Stinks.though cause it.will be hi second.true competition. He will have to pull with the ace dogs.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

She is beautiful!!!! She comes from some outstanding dogs, if I do say so myself..lol Her sire is off my CH Mandrake dog..lol And of course I have much love for D's dogs..lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have tons of respect for both you and D. Bring some of the best all around dogs all the time. She is so awesome I been playing with her all weekend being careful not to over do it cause she is young. Every time we stop I give her water and put her up. She scream she just wants more. I am having to keep her in the house right now till I can put the sheet metal between her kennel. She and my other girl can not get along. She cracks me up she already thinks she is a big dog...Lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Love her Rudy!


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

great looking pup Rudy, Im sure she will do very well for you


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Love her Rudy!


Thank you We love her.



JayHawk said:


> great looking pup Rudy, Im sure she will do very well for you


Thanks a lot Hope she can compete with that lil girl you guys have one day..lol
How things go in Colorado? i heard not to many dog out there. You guys must of won it all........


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Rudy4747 said:


> Thanks for this pics Linda. I was waiting for them to down load from FB. She is getting bigger now looking more like her dad every day. Holly here is her pedigree you might recognize.couple.of the dogs on the top side.
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [372216] :: BOSSLEY X RANSOM


I really like the bottom half of the ped. Sheri has some nice sorrells dogs. Congrat's on your new pup she sure is a cute little thing. Should be a nice dog.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks. Hope so I had been looking into the Sorrels dogs for a while now. She is great so far. Only time can tell but she has good potential.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes I remember you telling me that.. Sorrells is a fantastic bloodline and a great cross. Sheri the one who bred your pup's dam has some outstanding dogs that do well in the ADBA she is a good breeder and dog woman. Marty got wild bill from her. Good Luck with your pup!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah if i am not mistaken I think she may have got a pup from this litter. Thanks a lot. i have a question for you can i pm you?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I pm'd you


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

She's a good looking gal.I can't wait to see what she does in the future!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

^^ Thanks we have plans for her to be a very active lil doggy.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Rudy4747 said:


> D.is.great I send him updates once in a while yeah she will be 11 months at nationals so I can't wait.o see how she does. We will be pulling there too with Dooney. Stinks.though cause it.will be hi second.true competition. He will have to pull with the ace dogs.


Yeah I enjoy chatting with Dimikio and his wife. And we won't be inthe same age class which I knew but I can't wait to see how she does at Nationals, is your wife gonna show her again? And Dooney will rock the track you know that. Keep it up bro, she is a good lookin girl


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah I hope my wife will show her more. We will have to see some.times she can be a handful. She kind goes 0 to 100 mph in no time flat. I am trying to get her to work her more and handle her more she will.let me show her teeth but when any one else trys she wiggled.all over.the place. So she will have to put in more work with her. I think Dooney should do great but at nationals you have to pull against the aces. We are going to work the crappy out of him. We'll see.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Sherri did get a pup from that same litter, she also has Ransom back at her place... Ransom BTW is a freakin NUT..lol 

I'm hoping the end of the year will see me getting a special blend of sorrells and heinzl from Ms. Sherri...lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

^^ that sounds awesome. I thought she did but was not sure had said she was getting female and he was keeping the other female. There was only two so it was huge sunrise when he showed up and said you still like her. That is why I was not sure. If she got one or not. Sores hienzle cross sounds like one heck of a dog.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah have your wife spend some more time with her, she'll do great and lol at her going from 0 to 100 so quickly


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

congrats! thats exciting 
always gotta hold out on us lol


----------

